# 722 Says External Hard Drive associated with another DVR



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Just got a message today on my 722 that I have had for 1 1/2 years that my external HD which has been connected to it with no problems the entire time, is no longer associated with this DVR and I would have to reformat and lose all my recordings to use it. It hasn't been disconnected from the 722 and hasn't been connected to any other device. WTF? 

Any ideas what is going on or how to correct this?

I have tried the standard, soft reboot, hard reboot, unplug, reconnect etc. etc. no luck, same message every time. How could it possibly just all of a sudden think its connected to a different DVR?


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

I think your only choice is to call Dish Tech Support and have them resend the information authorizing your account to use the EHD.


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> Just got a message today on my 722 that I have had for 1 1/2 years that my external HD which has been connected to it with no problems the entire time, is no longer associated with this DVR and I would have to reformat and lose all my recordings to use it. It hasn't been disconnected from the 722 and hasn't been connected to any other device. WTF?
> 
> Any ideas what is going on or how to correct this?
> 
> I have tried the standard, soft reboot, hard reboot, unplug, reconnect etc. etc. no luck, same message every time. How could it possibly just all of a sudden think its connected to a different DVR?


could it be possible the serial number data on the hard drive is corrupt?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This sounds like another variation of the same glitch discussed *here*.

In your case, you didn't introduce a new receiver into the mix... but I suspect the same "fix" will be what you need. Calling Tech Support and getting them to "hit" your receiver with an authorization to reset things. You might also have to reboot the box, but I think the "hit" is what will mostly do the trick.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Called tech support, after the automated system hung up on me and I had to call back and finally got to a person, they were quite helpful and jumped right on the "hit" issue and got it working in a matter of minutes. Thanks for the advice. I wonder what caused this. I had also lost my favorites, not the named lists, just the channels associated in them and had to redo those. Gremlins?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Sounds to me like something either in your internal flash memory got corrupted which would also explain loosing your channels or something on your hard drive. Since we don't know where things are layed out it is hard to tell... I would look around your other configuration settings and see if anything else might of disappeared like timers for example.


----------



## kstavert (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm on my 5th 722 in 6 months. Each time I get a new
one set up, I get the same notice.

Just call Dish and have them resend or reset...

Do NOT touch your HD for at least 1 hour 
afterwards. In case they forget to tell you.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Sounds to me like something either in your internal flash memory got corrupted which would also explain loosing your channels or something on your hard drive. Since we don't know where things are layed out it is hard to tell... I would look around your other configuration settings and see if anything else might of disappeared like timers for example.


I've seen numerous reports posted in various threads of successful use of singe drive EHDs with capacities greater than the Dish recommended 750GB (http://www.dishnetwork.com/receivers/expandYourDVR/default.aspx), but here's what happened to me&#8230;

My 750GB WD MyBook Essential was nearing its capacity limits so I decided to replace it with a 1.5TB (single drive) Seagate FreeAgent Desk. All went well at first. The drive formatted and the 622 reported that the new drive had a formatted capacity of approximately 1.4TB. I spent quite a bit of time moving the content off the old WD drive, onto the 622, and back off again onto the new drive.

Well today I transferred enough additional content to the new drive so as to exceed 800GB - When I came in to check on the transfer progress I had a error message indicating that the EHD drive content had been corrupted and if I wanted to reformat the EHD. So I've now lost hundreds of hours of content.:nono2:

Anyone else here have a similar calamity story to share?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would check the disk under Linux [fsck or e2fsck]; before we saw max size 500 GB of partition on the EHD, so 500 GB or less had one partition, 750 GB and 1 TB disks - two; you'll tell us how many data partitions on your 1.5 TB.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

P Smith said:


> I would check the disk under Linux [fsck or e2fsck]; before we saw max size 500 GB of partition on the EHD, so 500 GB or less had one partition, 750 GB and 1 TB disks - two; you'll tell us how many data partitions on your 1.5 TB.


Too late for that I'm afraid&#8230;it's already history. I ran nearly 24 hours of diagnostics to confirm (to my satisfaction) the drive's operational integrity then partitioned and formatted it with NTFS and called it a day&#8230;lesson learned. After losing all that content I just wasn't willing to chance another attempt at DVR usage with it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I did check 2 TB disk as EHD for 622/722 - it formatted with two 500 GB DishArc partitions only; so current FW L618 cannot utilize more then 1 GB space.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

P Smith said:


> I did check 2 TB disk as EHD for 622/722 - it formatted with two 500 GB DishArc partitions only; so current FW L618 cannot utilize more then 1 GB space.


In that case, if it's an address overflow issue in the device driver, I'd guess the problem manifests at block counts that exceed 1024MB. I'm not really sure if I had tagged that much additional content (would have had to have been 275+MB) for transfer to the EHD, but it's possible. Like I said previously, I'll chalk it up to lessons learned the hard way.

Thanks,


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Shouldn't any problem in drivers, this is a Linux what support big disks without issues. Perhaps bad implementation of some other Dish proprietary tidbits. 
Just want to tell you other observation - the same 2 TB disk been formatted by ViP211's Linux successfully with 1.8 TB data partition, but a message came with Dish restriction after reboot : disks accepted from 50 GB to 1 TB only. 
Keep in mind: the disk structure equivalent 622/722 internal [main] disk: log partition, swap and data while 622/722 EHD had different partition scheme.


----------

